# [risolto] DHCP automatico all'inserimento del cavo di rete

## table

Ciao,

ho installato gentoo sul portatile di un mio collega di lavoro, è tutto ok, però vorrebbe il dhcp automatico all'inserimento del cavo.

Qualche idea?

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Devi installare dhcpcd. Per cui gli imporsti momentaneamente la rete con ip statico, emergi dhcpcd e poi riconfiguri la rete in modo tale che utilizzi il dhcp così al prossimo riavvio potrà utilizzarlo. Nel mio pc così ha funzionato.

----------

## Onip

networkmanager, wicd, netplug

----------

## table

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Devi installare dhcpcd. Per cui gli imporsti momentaneamente la rete con ip statico, emergi dhcpcd e poi riconfiguri la rete in modo tale che utilizzi il dhcp così al prossimo riavvio potrà utilizzarlo. Nel mio pc così ha funzionato.

 

Ho già installato il pacchetto net-misc/dhcp che contiene dhclient che all'avvio mi fa già il dhcp se il cavo è inserito.

Il problema nasce quando all'avvio il cavo non è inserito e sono costretto a dare un 

```
dhclient eth0
```

per ottenere un IP.

Vorrei che la scheda di rete riconoscesse il cavo appena inserito e in automatico ottenesse l'ip

Ora è chiaro?

EDIT: Risolto grazie a Onip  e "netplug"   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

```
#> eix -S "cable detection"

* sys-apps/ifplugd

     Available versions:  0.28-r9 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

* sys-apps/netplug

     Available versions:  1.2.9-r5 ~1.2.9.1 {debug doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.red-bean.com/~bos/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

```

----------

## lucapost

Inoltre, leggo solo ora, che >=dhcpcd-5.X contiene nativamente ifplugd.

----------

## ago

Personalmente mi fiderei più di un ip statico impostato manualmente..

Di solito dovrebbe esserci un range di ip destinato all'assegnamento automatico con dhcp e un'altro range di ip da poter impostare manualmente...chiedi all'amministratore di rete  :Smile: 

----------

